# Park Bok Nam



## Xue Sheng (Aug 12, 2010)

The Fundamentals of Pa Kua Chang I - Park Bok Nam

The Fundamentals of Pa Kua Chang Volume II - Park Bok Nam

A friend of mine trained with Park Bok Nam years ago and I was just reminiscing and found there were old videos of Park Bok Nam out there


----------



## 72ronin (Aug 13, 2010)

Would i be correct in making the assumption that this gentleman trained Taekwondo for many years prior to his undertaking of Bagua?

It seems very distance striking orientated, and at its heart seems to play to a beat, rather than a continual sound.

I would even stretch it far enough to say he has lost his centre in many instances.

Please excuse my comments if they are unwelcome.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 13, 2010)

72ronin said:


> Would i be correct in making the assumption that this gentleman trained Taekwondo for many years prior to his undertaking of Bagua
> 
> It seems very distance striking orientated, and at its heart seems to play to a beat, rather than a continual sound.
> 
> ...


 
No problem.

As far as I know Park Bok Nam never studied any Taekwondo, but then I don't know all of his history. However Park Bok Nam learned Bagua from Lu Shui-Tian in Korea. Lu Shui-Tian moved to Korea during the Sino-Japanese War to provide safety to his family.

However where Lu Shuitian learned Bagua has never been confirmed. It is thought that he learned from Lu Shukui (Lu Kongyin) who was the top student of He Jinkui who was a student of Yin Fu. 

However the Bagua of Park Bok Nam does not look like Yin Style, I have read it looks more like Cheng Style


----------



## 72ronin (Aug 14, 2010)

Thankyou.

    I would like to bring your attention to.. particularly in the first video from 1:50 - 1:56

- In my opinion-
    Effort and strength are obviously excerted, where none is really needed. Something of a fundamental flaw which is puzzling to me somewhat.
 Its simply to coil and uncoil to put it bluntly.

As a loose example, put your palm out in front of yourself at your centreline, perhaps out in front of your heart.. Move your palm to the left and then back to the right, -Without moving your arm.
You are forced to use your core, and have a connection with bodyweight and hips etc

Further, at the start, watch him walk the circle. The only thing he directs toward the centre of the circumference is his arm and head, his core (or perhaps heart-palm connection) is where?.. No connection. 
And it shows in the example i bring your attention to, if he were to connect his core to his palm then a simple swivel would send the guy flying with no effort at all.

OK thankyou Xue Sheng for your time.
Cheers

with respect
72Ronin


----------

